# Hello



## Camrenlewis (Apr 19, 2016)

hi i am Camrenlewis i am new here and i join this awesome fashion community. I work in women clothes design and learn new trends and fashion about women fashion.


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2016)

Hi Camrenlewis! Best of luck with your journey in fashion.  Hope you find lots of support here though we are more of a cosmetics oriented community. ^_^


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

Belated Welcome!

Yeah, our focus is more cosmetics, but you may know we do have a small fashion section.


----------

